# Kings trying to get David Lee in TMac talks with NY



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://twitter.com/sam_amick

sam_amick



> Kings trying to get David Lee in TMac talks with NY.


http://twitter.com/chadfordinsider
Chad Ford Answers:


> Knicks need Lee's permission to trade him. They won't get it.


----------

